# I'd like to give a shout out to Avocado!



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Avocado, you rock. 

That is all.


----------



## Schez (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Laborer (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah buddy avacados rock


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome source of healthy fats


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just had one with lunch


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 8, 2011)

I eat them everyday.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 9, 2011)

Love em.  Think I'll make some guac tonight.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Who Said....*



TJTJ said:


> Avocado, you rock.
> 
> That is all.


Who said healthy fats don't taste amazing! I love making homemade guac. Healthy alternative to queso ;-)


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

one of the nastiest things i ever ate. I cant even eat them in salad wtih 10000 punds of dressing


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 9, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> one of the nastiest things i ever ate. I cant even eat them in salad wtih 10000 punds of dressing



weirdo


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 10, 2011)

Avocado nutrition facts – six things about this amazingly healthy superfood


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 11, 2011)

how do yall eat them? i need to start


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Avocado nutrition facts ??? six things about this amazingly healthy superfood


 i know it good for you and i try to force myself to eat them. God they gross me out. Its not that they taste bad (well just a little) but the textture in my mouth makes me wanna puke


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i know it good for you and i try to force myself to eat them. God they gross me out. Its not that they taste bad (well just a little) but the textture in my mouth makes me wanna puke



stop tongue fucking your food and just eat it!

Bro Ill eat just about anything. I dont give a shit. Just not the kinda shit they have on fear factor and fastfood. If the earth made it. Ill eat it. 

Look up a recipe for a grilled turkey/beef burger with grilled onions and/or mushrooms and an avocado slice. 

Funkadelic!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> stop tongue fucking your food and just eat it!
> 
> Bro Ill eat just about anything. I dont give a shit. Just not the kinda shit they have on fear factor and fastfood. If the earth made it. Ill eat it.
> 
> ...


 hahaha i love food bro. i dont tongue fuck it but i do like to enjoy it. I will eat almost anything to. hell id even eat some of the shit on fear factor lmao i just cant eat that squishy green thing


----------



## x~factor (Dec 11, 2011)

crushed up avocado with milk.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

Funny thing is as a kid I hated Guacomole...

I didn't understand why people made such a big deal about how good it was, to me that shit was just nasty and nasty looking...

Then one day when I was about 16 I went to a Mexican Restaurant with some bros and they ordered a Guac appitizer with chips...

They kept bragging about how good it was...

I said fuck it, I'll give it a try to not feel left out...

Don't know what changed on my taste buds, but it was one of the best fucking things I had ever tried...

Since that day I have been hooked... The Guac from Chipotle is off the freaking hook...

I could stick my cock in that cool creamy goodness...

I could eat it with anything, Tacos, Burritos, Nachos, Burgers, Frys, Pizza, Sandwiches, breakfast burritos...

When I make my Guac I mix in Cool sour creme and a bit of ranch dressing to the mix... Gives it an unbelievable flavor...

I call it my Guacomole creme...


----------



## jared530 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tuna+avocado mashed together


----------



## jimm (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd like to give a shout out to my mum, I love you mum!


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

bump

Best fatty fruit to eat. and if you on cycle a great natural way to get your lipids


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 12, 2012)

twice cooked pork (AKA Carnitas) with diced up avocado or guac.  The food of the gods!


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> twice cooked pork (AKA Carnitas) with diced up avocado or guac.  The food of the gods!



Send me the recipe, GD it! lol

I grew up on Latino food. and not the Mexican kind. The S.America and Island kind.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ezekiel Bread with Guac dip spread on it with Seasoned Tuna or Turkey.  mmm good


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 12, 2012)

eat 2 a day theyre awesome


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Ezekiel Bread with Guac dip spread on it with Seasoned Tuna or Turkey.  mmm good



Ezekiel bread is the best. guac dip can be made with junk. I'd want the real deal. why not just a slice of avocado?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 13, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Send me the recipe, GD it! lol
> 
> I grew up on Latino food. and not the Mexican kind. The S.America and Island kind.



You want the low fat version or the real deal?  lol


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 13, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> You want the low fat version or the real deal?  lol



Both. because low fat pork is flavorless. but itll be good for a summer cut meal. I grew up on latin foods so if you got a wicked boild yuca recipe, hook it up!


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 13, 2012)

My dip is made w Half an Avacado mashed w Salsa and salt added.  I use it as a dip or spread it on a Turkey Sandwich


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



Disgusting! I can't tell if someone blew their nose in that bowl and a very copious amount came out, or someone yacked. Avocado is disgusting. You fellas can have mine!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2012)

Also good for LHJO lube.. As is coconut oil


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 14, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Both. because low fat pork is flavorless. but itll be good for a summer cut meal. I grew up on latin foods so if you got a wicked boild yuca recipe, hook it up!



Here is one way to go

[FONT=&quot]Carnitas (twice-cooked Mexican pork)

3 pounds boneless pork
(I used 6 1" thick boneless sirloin chops)
1 tsp. chicken stock base
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp. minced garlic
1 T. minced fresh cilantro
1 med. onion, peeled and quartered
Olive oil or bacon fat for browning

Place all ingredients except oil in a deep pot. 
Add enough water to just cover pork. 
Cover and cook 4-6 hours, until pork is extremely tender. 
Let the pork cool in the liquid.
When pork is cool enough to handle pull it out of the pot and shred or chop up

Place oil in a large frying pan, (the real deal is a deep fryer), heat the oil to 350*.  Deep fry the pork until brown and just crispy. Drain and sprinkle with some of the cooking water if meat is too dry. Not too much, we are making carnitas not soup.

OR the less fat method

Preheat oven to 400*. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mix pork with enough olive oil or melted bacon fat to coat evenly. 

Spread in a layer in a large flat pan. I use the bottom of my broiler pan, lined with foil and place in 400* oven; roast about 20-30 minutes, turning occasionally, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Garnish with shredded cheese if desired and serve with guacamole ( the only way to fly with carnitas), salsa, sour cream, whatever you like.

Chow down.

OMG!   I have to make this for supper tomorrow.  

 [/FONT]


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 14, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> Here is one way to go
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Carnitas (twice-cooked Mexican pork)
> 
> ...



Reps!

Thanks bud! But Idk if Im more shocked you wrote this all out or that you used the word "supper". You must live in the mid-west or the north

Edit: I tried to rep you for this but it wouldnt let me.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a 'Zonie, Southern Arizona.

I did make carnitas yesterday.  It turned out fucking awesome! 

Whole wheat tortilla, green chili salsa, and avocado slices.


----------

